# V12



## sbdtasos (May 23, 2015)

hello
after a long time trying to decide which will be my next project, at least i decide to make a v12 engine
i was thinking very much to start a radial engine but i was little confused because it was something new for me and i can tell that maybe and little afraid so i decide to start something familiar a v12 
i am in love with the engine that built from a friend ( terry) radial 18 and i hope in the future build something like that 
in the photos you will see the kit of my v12


----------



## mayhugh1 (May 23, 2015)

Sbdtasos,
Those are some really nice looking parts. What will the length of the engine be, and do you have a URL for their source? - Thanks, Terry


----------



## Chiptosser (May 24, 2015)

You said -(Kit)
This is something that is available, for purchase from another source?
I like it!  Very nice machine work.  
Can we have more information, Please.


----------



## sbdtasos (May 24, 2015)

here is a photo of my complete kit
i will upload more but  to have and little progress in our engine 
terry 
those parts are just amazing exelent work and finish
here is the link for this masterpiece
http://v12-factory.com/
only 1 small problem ..  engine with no plans.. good luck 
i have bought the plans with the engine kit and send me plans from other v12 engine and when i told him that make a mistake with the plans he told me that not have plans for this engine and the plans that selling is for commercial v12 engine....
engine 
          bore : 24mm
          stroke : 30mm
          height : 161.26mm
          length : 237,75mm
          wide : 181,13mm
          weight : 5,8 kg (complete engine)
this is glow plug engine and i will modify to spark plug


----------



## agmachado (Jun 4, 2015)

I bought some drawings from V12-Factory and after I modeled the drawings in 3D to study them. I will try build the parts soon. You can see below...

















Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## e.picler (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello Alexandre!
Congratulations for your great 3D work.
Did you buy the machines you ere planning to?

Are you already producing some swarf?


Edi


----------



## sbdtasos (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello Alexandre
perfect skech .. 
i hope to start your engine soon ,is a nice filling when  finish it and hear the sound of what you have build..


so i have make a small progress with the cylinder heads ..
i decide to start from the heads and left the other for now
here you can see the valve guides finished and then fitted to the correct place


----------



## petertha (Jun 6, 2015)

That is some wicked machining! 
Are there going to be separate valve inserts pressed in on the combustion chamber side, or you will cut the valve face angle directly in the head?


----------



## agmachado (Jun 6, 2015)

e.picler said:


> Hello Alexandre!
> Congratulations for your great 3D work.
> Did you buy the machines you ere planning to?
> 
> ...



Hi Edi !

Not yet :-(

I have only a Sherline Lathe, but soon I will buy... until end of this year.

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## agmachado (Jun 6, 2015)

sbdtasos said:


> Hello Alexandre
> perfect skech ..
> i hope to start your engine soon ,is a nice filling when  finish it and hear the sound of what you have build..
> 
> ...



Very nice work !

Do you machined this cylinder head or bought the castings kit from V12-Factory ?

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## agmachado (Jun 6, 2015)

petertha said:


> That is some wicked machining!
> Are there going to be separate valve inserts pressed in on the combustion chamber side, or you will cut the valve face angle directly in the head?



In the original plans is directly in the head.

You can see...


----------



## sbdtasos (Jun 8, 2015)

petertha said:


> That is some wicked machining!
> Are there going to be separate valve inserts pressed in on the combustion chamber side, or you will cut the valve face angle directly in the head?



i will cut the valve face angle directly in the head
is more easier and with no problems
my v8 is with this type on the cylinder heads and until now works perfect with no any issues


----------



## petertha (Jun 8, 2015)

sbdtasos said:


> i will cut the valve face angle directly in the head is more easier and with no problems my v8 is with this type on the cylinder heads and until now works perfect with no any issues


 
Thanks. Yes, I remember your post. But now I see I misunderstood & did not read the subsequent posts - you thought you had valve seal problems but it was resolved & turned out to be a different issue. Is that correct?
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=21826&page=3

If I may ask"
- what was approximate chamfer distance of valve seat you cut?
- what alloy aluminum is the head?
-once the valve seats were cut, was there any method you used to verify that the valves were sealing to your satisfaction before running the engine (like a vacuum gage or holding pressure)?


----------



## sbdtasos (Jun 9, 2015)

petertha said:


> Thanks. Yes, I remember your post. But now I see I misunderstood & did not read the subsequent posts - you thought you had valve seal problems but it was resolved & turned out to be a different issue. Is that correct?
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=21826&page=3
> 
> If I may ask"
> ...


----------



## sbdtasos (Jan 6, 2021)

After a long period of not working  with this engine the time come to complete it
here is a video of the v12 
i will continiue the thread with photos of the engine


----------



## sition (Jan 6, 2021)

good


----------

